# new way to seal overhead garage door



## docw (Jan 27, 2017)

I have a very loose Garage door in my shop. Found a great fix . Green Hinge System on line. It was a direct 6 hinge refit and took about 45 min to install. These hinges are spring loaded and hard to believe it sealed my door in a heated shop. Strongly reccommend you check this one out. I was amazed and well worth the money. docw


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

I've had them for a couple of years now and they are great! Keeps the temp up and humidity down.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

It's always nice to have a link

http://www.greenhingesystem.com/


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Seems like the perfect gadget for those who can't or won't adjust the door track properly 
Mine seals just fine… except for across the top (it's an 18 foot door) in the middle - which those things would not help anyway.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Looks like a good idea but man, over $100. You could spent 30 minutes and adjust the tracks and achieve the same thing.. It is cool how it self adjusts, though.


----------



## richardchaos (May 12, 2017)

Better do it fast before your wife tightens up that leaky garage door for you!










DID batman have this problem?


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> Looks like a good idea but man, over $100. You could spent 30 minutes and adjust the tracks and achieve the same thing.. It is cool how it self adjusts, though.
> 
> - Gilley23


It is a lot, but these are substantial hinges. Several times the weight of the original hinges. 
I don't think moving the track would have the same effect. These are pushing the door against the frame at several points. How do you do that with the track?

I have a dehumidifier running in the garage and it is my goal to reduce the amount of moisture that gets in.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I just had a shop built with 2 OH doors. Those tracks (and many others I've seen) are no longer adjustable….unless you drill out the rivets on each stand-off and replace them with bolts. I'm betting this is a newer cost engineering measure…and it sucks.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I am going to look into these "green" hinges. My OH door is an 8×16. My biggest issue is with the top of the door having ~3/4in gap at the top. Wow, looks like my OH would cost $150 +tax.

Looking into trying these brush seals out. Looks like that should work as well. These are totaling out at $150 delivered as well, but at least these will seal the very top where I have that big gap.

Garage Door Seals: Top and Side Brush Inserts


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I just had a shop built with 2 OH doors. Those tracks (and many others I ve seen) are no longer adjustable….unless you drill out the rivets on each stand-off and replace them with bolts. I m betting this is a newer cost engineering measure…and it sucks.
> 
> - Fred Hargis


I checked mine and it is the same with the rivets. I'm pretty happy with the hinges. Not sure why some people have to be so condescending.. even when they are wrong.


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

So I'm wondering how docw is associated with these hinges…


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

I'm not being condescending in the least bit, it looks like a great product for sure. I'm just weighing cost vs convenience.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> I m not being condescending in the least bit, it looks like a great product for sure. I m just weighing cost vs convenience.
> 
> - Gilley23


I'm sorry, I didn't think you were condescending. That was more of a general statement.

It took me a while to decide to buy them. I had a set in my amazon list and when I decided to get it they weren't carrying it anymore. I can't say if it is a good buy for you, but you won't think you were ripped off when you feel them. I can't see any light around my door now and I think I could have read by it before.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

> I am going to look into these "green" hinges. My OH door is an 8×16. My biggest issue is with the top of the door having ~3/4in gap at the top. Wow, looks like my OH would cost $150 +tax.
> 
> Looking into trying these brush seals out. Looks like that should work as well. These are totaling out at $150 delivered as well, but at least these will seal the very top where I have that big gap.
> Garage Door Seals: Top and Side Brush Inserts
> - HorizontalMike


Well, I went ahead and bought & installed these "brush Seals" along the top of my OH door. Looks like they are going to work out very nicely. Great seal, for what they are.

Still need to do the vertical sides. Will probably also use these brush seals because there are two gaps along the sides:
1. Where the door hangs within the roller channel (green hinges would help here).

2. The gap between the wheel channel and the door frame (green hinges would NOT help here). 
The gaps along the vertical are rather slight, though they do cast light into the darkened shop, so I will eventually complete this project. All this will help with minimizing the ingress/egress of bees and wasps looking for shelter… ;-)


----------

